# Archives



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

How many of you look through the "search" engine to find Cheftalk's wealth of past posts? 

I just pulled up extensive information from 2002 that is still relevant today.

Let us know if you need help manuvering through the site.


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Hi shroomgirl,
I visit the site just about everyday. I find so much valuable info here! The problem I have is the search results....maybe there's a trick I don't know about but I'd like the results to be more "keyword" specific. If I enter more than one word into the search field....the results have EVERY post with EVERY word I typed in. Such as.....if I'm searching "pea soup"......the results show every post with pea AND soup. That's a lot of posts to go through. Using quotation marks hasn't helped to narrow the results :crazy:

Rita


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is from the FAQs
I have been toying around with the idea of swapping out the default search for a google search. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks so much Nicko. We appreciate all you do to keep the site running and in good shape.

For those of you newbies (anyone from 2002-present) Nicko started this website in 1999 with a teaching friend. He's shouldered the costs of both time and money to keep Cheftalk going. If you'd like to show your appreciation there is a premium membership for $12 a year....

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/annou...-cheftalk.html


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have used it a few times. Pretty much found everything I was looking for.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

? re searching the archives of a forum in general - I've been gone so long, I'd love to just grab a cuppa and sit down to cruise through the old archives, without having a specific topic or poster in mind. Tx in advance!


----------

